# [Lansing MI] Player/DM seeks Group/Players



## Mazlo (Nov 3, 2007)

I will be looking to join a group in January. (For those concerned about such things: I am 26 and familiar with D&D3.0/3.5 and M&M although I'm fine with learning other systems too.) 


Failing that, I will be looking to start a group - probably playing at Evolution Games to start.  


Please respond to this thread as I sometimes miss message board PMs.  
--Mazlo


----------



## metalbear (Nov 6, 2007)

I may be interested in joining your group. Can you please give a bit more info?


----------



## Mazlo (Nov 6, 2007)

metalbear said:
			
		

> I may be interested in joining your group. Can you please give a bit more info?




Well, I haven't joined a group as of yet so if I were to start recruiting players...  I would probably be running the Ptolus campaign setting using D&D3.5 rule set (or a homebrew setting if the players have some strong objection to Ptolus.) As far as day and time, I'm pretty flexible in the winter. Any evening or weekend day/evening tend to work well for me. (A little busier in the summer but that's a ways off.) I'll work with whatever group's / players' schedule. As far as location, I figure we'd start playing in a neutral location like Evolution Games and then maybe branch out if necessary. 

Mind you that I won't be able to join or DM a group until January - I'm just trying to get the ball rolling here.

-Mazlo


----------

